# Who else is attending Transworld 2014 in St Louis?



## ter_ran

*Hello my fellow HF haunted peeps!

I was wondering who else is planning on attending Transworld this upcoming year? I'd love to me some fellow haunters or HF locals from the surrounding St Louis area. It will be my first time heading to Transworld and I hope to make the best of it! 

Hope to see/meet at least a few of you there! *


----------



## Abunai

We've already made our hotel reservations.
We went last year (this year actually) for the first time.
If you need something to motivate you to go above and beyond with your haunt, this is the place to go.


----------



## ter_ran

*Howdy Abunai!

I am glad to see another HF member will be in attendance this upcoming March! I do plan on going extreme with my haunt this upcoming season so yes I do want to see all I can in person to get ideas/inspiration. I shall also be attending the Haunt X show in Reno, NV in May. Hit me up if you want to join in on a haunters meet. There are plenty of others planning on meeting up in St Louis this year. Hope to see ya there! *


----------



## Terra

Due to the move - I won't be going this year (sad face)....

Have a great time - YOU WILL!


----------



## RandalB

We'll be there.... 

RandalB


----------



## ter_ran

*Well I wish you would just surprise us all and just take the dive Terra. Its like a trip to our most favorite Toy store! Go ahead, I won't tell!  Glad to hear you will be making it over RandalB! Looking forward to meeting many of you in St Louis!  Look for me as i will be wearing a cap with my "Devil doll" avatar seen here. *


----------



## RandalB

Rooms reserved at the Renessance Grand... 

If you are planning on going to Transworld 2014, reserve your rooms now.... Several of the Hotels adjacent to the show are already sold out!

RandalB


----------



## captpete

I will be going this year with our group, Haunted Nightmare at the Nile.
First timer. Looking forward to it. 
Pete


----------



## scarybill

I plan to go again this year, very inspirational


----------



## Terra

Dammit - not going this year is killing me. Have fun....





No, really - very happy for you all that are going. Really


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery

I am planning on attending and looking forward to it. Especially since it's only a 30 minute drive to the convention center.


----------



## Guy Kitchell

Hey fellow Haunters! Stop by our booth #615 and visit me at the Transworld show in March. Tell me you are a Halloween Forum member and I will style you with some great discounts on prop building supplies 

-Guy

http://www.halloweenfxprops.com


----------



## Abunai

Guy Kitchell said:


> Hey fellow Haunters! Stop by our booth #615 and visit me at the Transworld show in March. Tell me you are a Halloween Forum member and I will style you with some great discounts on prop building supplies
> 
> -Guy
> 
> http://www.halloweenfxprops.com


Sweet. 
I'll see you there, Guy.


----------



## Dark Crop

I will be going for the first time this year as well.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Lord Grimley and a few Goons will be there.


----------



## JonnF3

I'll be arriving Thursday. Can't wait.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan

I will be going. Hopefully, I will arrive on Thursday as well. Only 37 days left!


----------



## FrightProps

As always, FrightProps will be there. Find us at booth #323. We'll have our 2014 catalog and a slew of new products.


----------



## dustin2471

Terra we will miss you! are you sure you cant go???? wife and I wil be making the trip for the third time this year  But its the first year I actually have put $ aside for Transworld! Kid in a candy store is for sure a great description, in the past forum members have met up at the ren grand across the street from convention center in the bar (come on Terra you know you wanna go), do we want to set something like that up or wing it? Its crowded. We will arrive Wed night, counting down already.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan

Only 1 month to go!


----------



## Abunai

Got a question:

My wife and I attended TransWorld 2013 and had a blast.

One of the funnest things we did was go to the City Museum party. It was an incredible place, and we vowed to take our kids there.

Well, we are going back to TransWorld this year, and bringing our family (our two oldest help us run the haunt). The problem is, one of our kids is only 7 years old, and you have to be 16 (I think) to get on the trade show floor.

We've looked at a lot of options for bringing along a family member/babysitter to keep the 7 year old occupied during the day but anyone we know we would have to fly in from out of state. We haven't found the perfect answer yet. 

We did see several haunters at the City Museum party with kids younger than 16, but we never saw kids younger than 16 on the show floor.

Has anyone else, here, dealt with a situation like this before? Any suggestions or ideas?


----------



## theric85

I will be going for the first time this year. I can only make sat-sun since i have to work the other two days, unless the lady can get off for friday then i will be there three days. i would like to make the city museum event, but its a work night so i wont be able to attend, but ive been there several times so its no big deal for me. 

is two days enough time to make it through and see all of the venders?


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

You should be able to walk the showroom floor in about a day taking time at each vendor. I would look at some of the other events and seminars including some of the floor demonstrations for the rest of the time you have.


----------



## theric85

Lordgrimley.com said:


> You should be able to walk the showroom floor in about a day taking time at each vendor. I would look at some of the other events and seminars including some of the floor demonstrations for the rest of the time you have.


oh good. i was afraid i wouldnt be able to see it all in two days. just in case i get caught up in other things going on there. thanks


----------



## imagine

Hello all!
I will be going this year to Transworld. It's going to be my first one in about 7 years. Also, I will be doing a lecture there on Saturday at 2pm. Hope to see you there!


----------



## kprimm

I will be attending for my first time also, staying at the Ramada right across the street.


----------



## Abunai

Just finished registering for seminars and events.
I'm pumped. Ready to go. I can't wait.
This is our family's annual vacation.


----------



## theric85

Since I'm a home haunter. I didn't send in any of my invoices or pay stubs. Do u really need that stuff? I already registered and they haven't emailed me so I figure I'm in the clear.


----------



## dustin2471

If you are registered and paid your $50 per and have a confirmation bar code, you are golden


----------



## theric85

dustin2471 said:


> If you are registered and paid your $50 per and have a confirmation bar code, you are golden


Yep yep and yep!!


----------



## Linden Street

We're going, haven't been in a few years and looking forward to it. My wonderful wife registered us as a Valentines gift.


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan

Only 10 more days until Transworld 2014!


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan

Only 10 more days until Transworld 2014!


----------



## clowns_eat_people

Anyone taking any classes?? There are soo many I'm trying to decide,


----------



## theric85

no classes for me just the seminars. id like to do the walk through at darkness and see what it looks like with the lights on, since im only use to seeing it with the lights off. the city museum would be a fun time too, i may try to fit it in


----------



## Abunai

clowns_eat_people said:


> Anyone taking any classes?? There are soo many I'm trying to decide,


My whole crew (me, wife, two adult sons) are taking one or two classes each.
I chose the 2 hour fabrication seminar led by Roy Wooley from Face Off.
All of us are attending most of the free, early bird seminars, the Darkness "Behind the Scenes Tour", and the City Museum party.

We attended the Darkness tour and City Museum party last year. 
They were both great, although last year, the Darkness tour included a tour of the Lemp Brewery haunted house and I'm pretty sure we only paid $75 each for both haunted houses on the day of the tour. 
This year, I don't think the Lemp Brewery is included, and our tickets cost $100 each almost a month in advance.
We debated whether or not it was worth it. 
I guess we'll see.


----------



## dustin2471

not telling any trade secrets, but you can go to the museum without paying for the beer & pizza, general admission is $12 and open till midnight. you dont get the wristband to go into the party area (party area is where you eat and drink, cant take food nor drink out of that area, last year food was pizza, buffalo chicken wings and 2 beers) but we went for the museum fun part? just an fyi if you are looking to save a couple $


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan

5 more days!


----------



## ter_ran

*WOW! So glad to see many of the HF family going to show up to TRANSWORLD 2014. Can't wait to meet and greet you all! Look out for my Avatar as I will have a black hoodie sporting the Lil devil doll all week!  I'll be arriving at STL at noon on Wednesday the 19th. So very excited!!

PM me if you have a particular day and time for all of us willing to meet up! Take care peeps! 

Randall*


----------



## RandalB

I will be wearing our Haunted Halls T-shirts with "Hauntmaster" on the back..

Also, I know for a fact 2x rooms at the Renessance grand (across the street) will be opening up tomorrow in the AM...

RandalB


----------



## theric85

sweet. ill try to keep an eye open. ill try to remember to wear my finding bigfoot t-shirt. i actually have met them too. haha. but yea, hope to see you guys there.


----------



## Abunai

My crew will be wearing "Fright In Falcon Haunted Maze" staff T-shirts.


----------



## Abunai

imagine said:


> Also, I will be doing a lecture there on Saturday at 2pm. Hope to see you there!
> View attachment 192371


One of my sons is registered for your seminar.


----------



## theric85

3 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2 if your attending the wed festivities!


----------



## captpete

I will be there, along with two of my fellow haunters from Haunted Nightmare. I have a Halloween forum T-shirt and a Haunted Nightmare T-shirt that I will wear on various days. We should coordinate a Halloween Forum meet up. Maybe a lunch on one of the days? 
I will check in on this thread on Wed night and see what we can do.
Pete


----------



## theric85

captpete said:


> I will be there, along with two of my fellow haunters from Haunted Nightmare. I have a Halloween forum T-shirt and a Haunted Nightmare T-shirt that I will wear on various days. We should coordinate a Halloween Forum meet up. Maybe a lunch on one of the days?
> I will check in on this thread on Wed night and see what we can do.
> Pete


that sounds fun! i will be there saturday and sunday only.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com

Grimley's Goons will be wearing Black tshirts with our new minion masks on the front and a Goon on the back. Make sure to stop us and say hello. We won't bite. Well most of em won't bite.


----------



## eanderso13

My wife and I, and 6 others from our new haunt will be going. Its been a few years since we last went. We're doing the City Museum party and can't wait! Leaving Dark and Early Thursday morning!


----------



## Mysterious Mansion Fan

Only a few hours away. I can't wait!


----------



## Abunai

We're at the hotel!
It's almost 1:00 am and the lobby is still hopping with haunters.
Looking forward to the show tomorrow (today).


----------



## theric85

man i wish i could leave work to go today!!!! cant wait for saturday


----------



## spydermonkey

I just found out about the event. Is there anyway to still get tickets to get in. How can a part time haunter get in?


----------



## Spinechiller

I will be their again this year, it will be my 3rd year going. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Abunai

spydermonkey said:


> I just found out about the event. Is there anyway to still get tickets to get in. How can a part time haunter get in?


I know that their requirements are listed on the website, but I don't know how those apply after the show has already begun.
There are registration booths at the convention center for the show, but the two times I've attended, I've registered in advance, so I'm not sure what the process is for on-site registration.

My first year, I think that I just scanned a flyer for my home haunt and a couple of receipts for building materials that I used for my haunt that totaled more than $300.

I've spent quite a bit more than that on both visits


----------



## theric85

just got back! what an experience! will be going back tomorrow and looking at everything again. i dont think you need all they say, just walk up and register on site. you should be good to do.


----------

